

Ask HN: Cassandra for Log Management - ishbits

I&#x27;m looking at use Cassandra to store and index logs, particular those based around security events source from syslog and custom agents.<p>Anyone gone down this path and found Cassandra to be the wrong tool for the job?  It&#x27;s replication is really the attractive item for me.
======
imperialWicket
I haven't tried it (EDIT: it = cassandra), but what's wrong with Logstash +
ElasticSearch? You get a lot out of the box with Logstash, and you could
always push the community to build a Cassandra output plugin (or build it
yourself) if you have serious reasons for Cassandra vs. ElasticSearch. Though
Kibana is a great interface for log searching and is designed to interface
with ES.

------
ishbits
Thanks. I had not considered ElasticSearch but already ruled out Logstash for
various reasons. ElasticSearch looks like the perfect starting point, gives me
90% of what I need.

